# Tips to rescape a established tank?



## Padres1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

Any tips on rescaping a established tank? Should I drain the water or just do it with everything still in there or something else


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

I usually do rescaping with everything still in there. (Unless it's something major, like replacing the substrate.) Lower the water level to about half full, rescape, then refill. Crank up the filtration, and rinse the media the next day.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Best to do all the rearranging with the tank still full, then do a big water change, 60-70%


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I lower the water level after pulling the plants that are getting reworked out. Removes some of the debris and I cannot see what I am doing in a full tank anyway.

My very first never to be forgotten BBA plague was after such an upheaval. Be very sure to knock gunk off plant leaves and rinse out the filter media as soon as the tank clears up. I didn't.

If it is a smaller tank that's been up a while and you are a good critter catcher then pulling plants, dropping water level and removing livestock lets you have the freedom to really mess with the scape. You'd rescape, replant, fill tank 1/4 full or so then remove that 'rinse' water to below the substrate level and refill on top of bubble wrap or lots of plastic/paper. Removes some of the debris you don't really need and water will be nearly perfect from the start. I usually keep fish out for a day or so until the trace of ammonia and nitrite from all the messing around is gone. Put a bubbler or spare filter and heater in the tub used for a temporary home, works great.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

If it's only a couple relatively minor changes, I'll do it with half the water, if it's something major I'll remove the fish to another container, and drain most/all the water depending on what's getting done, the refill and let the filter run an hour or 2 to clear the water before reintroducing the fish


----------



## Padres1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank you so much for all the responses and so much advice and help! I appreciate it more than you guys know! 

I'll post a picture of the updated scape next week!


----------



## Padres1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

edit: wrong thread.


----------

